# Chevy Cruze SS Not Planned After All, But More Powerful Model Is



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Be interested to see what engine they end up offering. Never the less more options is better


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i hope the 2.0 T


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'd like to see GM go the "other way" and offer a *1.0L* with *BIGGER* turbo...think about the possibilities.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I had an interview today with an OEM exhaust design company that does a lot of work for the Big 3. One of the Engineers there told me today that a Cruze "SS" is in the works and is supposed to be released either as a 2012 model or in 2012. It's probably not going to be called an SS but a more powerful engine, as stated earlier, in the works. It's either going to be a 2.0L (maybe turbo?) or the 2.4L ECOTEC.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I know it's been discussed but a 2.4l ecotec would be pointless. tuned 1.4's are always making more power. give us a 2.0l turbo or dont waste your time...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow! 
200-260 hp? reallly..?
should've waited then lol


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I know it's been discussed but a 2.4l ecotec would be pointless. tuned 1.4's are always making more power. give us a 2.0l turbo or dont waste your time...


Ok...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...they gotta have something "...better..." than that *funky* spoiler!

...exhaust ends look nice though (*if* they're truly functional)!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...they gotta have something "...better..." than that *funky* spoiler!
> 
> ...exhaust ends look nice though (*if* they're truly functional)!


Hopefully its not like those Chargers i see, with those huge chrome exhaust tips mounted on the body, and when you look inside its these skinny little tubes...


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if the 2.0 Turbo from the buick verano would be a direct swap?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Yes.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ Yes.


Nice...any guesstimate on price range for one of them boys?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

slecyk said:


> Nice...any guesstimate on price range for one of them boys?


Probably 2-3k for a crate engine

This isn't going to be a direct swap, there are very few cars now a days that are able to do this because of the way everything is designed under the hood. It does happen in rare instances (ls1's in solstice/sky) but it takes a lot of fabrication work


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Are you sure? I would imagine mounts from the Verano would bolt right up to the frame mount points. Obviously harness and other things associated would need installation as well. Maybe my view of direct swap is a bit different. 

EDIT: My view of direct swap is the motor fitting without having to hack up the frame or make custom brackets. OEM swap with OEM parts compatiable I guess is where I'm coming from.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Unless the engine bays were identical, it wont be easy. The ECU will probably need some heavy hacking even if you could get it to physically fit. It just wouldn't happen without loads of money and time invested. 

Heck at least two people made a Cobalt RWD so anything is possible


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, getting the engine to physically fit is probably the easy part. Both cars are Delta platforms so it "should" be reasonably doable to swap the engines. Mounts are the variable here. They may be common, may not.
I think the tougher hurdle will be grafting the electronics from the new powertrain into the old vehicle. With all of the interrelated sensors sending signals back and forth, it makes me wonder if the system would be similar enough to accomodate the swap. The PCM has a lot of interaction with the BCM and IP, and will they be able to communicate properly.... Way over my head


----------

